# The letter E



## RosyIvory

Hi all 

From these two videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KYnXHHBiUo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS8pQJcazdI&feature=sub
and as the first one says, there are two sounds for this letter, so I was wondering are there any rules for such difference or I just take as it is?


----------



## kenki

It is the first time that I hear that the Turkish E has two different sounds. I would say that the information that she gives in the youtube video is completely wrong concerning the letter E.


----------



## kenki

The only thing that I can imagine is, may be because of some dialects people might pronounce , not only E though, but also the other letters differently but in school we learn that every letter has ONE single sound.


----------



## RosyIvory

I don't know but have you heard the second one too, there's a clear difference in the sound of the letter like in "el" vs "ekmek" and this might be more obvious in the word "erkek" the first e differs from the second one.


----------



## Rallino

Yep there are 2 E's in turkish, one is open the other is closed.

in *erkek* The first e is like the sound in _s*a*d_, The second one is like in _g*e*t_.

The rule is as follows:

If the *e* is followed by _r, l, m, n _ *IN THE SAME SYLLABLE*, it is pronounced open: as in: _h*a*t_

*sen *rhymes with the english word: *fan*

But if we make it accusative, and say: *seni*, then it is 2 syllables, and the *e* and *n* aren't in the same sayllable: *se-ni*, thus here the e is pronounced as in *get.*

In other cases it is closed.

With *n* if it is followed by *g* and *k*, it is closed. e.g. _z*en*gin_. Here the "e" is pronunced as in *set.*

And the words: *en *and *el*, which mean: _the most _and _hand_ respectively, are exceptional, and are pronounced with a closed *e*.


Many Turks don't know it, but Turkish has more sounds than in the alphabet.

Not just the *E*, there are also two *L*'s in Turkish and two *T*'s.

The *L *in _ko*l*on_ is pronounced differently than the one in _biyo*l*oji_.

But these are highly advanced stuff, it doesn't matter if you don't pronunce them correctly


----------



## unutamabeni

we always learn at school that we have a great phonetic alphabet where each letter stands for a single sound but no, it's not really like that! as you say and rallino explains in detail, there are actually 2 e's in turkish. if you know some french, its like the difference between the é and the e with the sign tilted to the other side (I havent got that in my keyboard). 

the difference in the e's is not a difference between dialects, it can be heard in the most common words or names like kerem or levent, the first e is closed and the second one open in both names. 

this is hard to get used to in turkish because there are no signs showing the difference (whereas in kurdish the close e is shown as "ê" and the open one as "e"). but dont worry, most foreigners mispronounce the vowels in turkish and we understand it, and you'll get used to the difference as you speak.

(I havent watched the videos by the way)

good luck!


----------



## RosyIvory

First thanks so much for your explanations...

but I'm a little confused, so correct me if I'm wrong....
The open e is like in h*a*t, and the closed like in g*e*t
If the *e* is followed by _r, l, m, n _ it is open (*IN THE SAME SYLLABLE*) unless *n* followed by *g* or *k*, otherwise it's closed.
El and en are exceptions and both are closed....  but in the video el is open... if I'm right in which is open and which is close.


----------



## Rallino

Yep you got it right. By the way there might be other exceptions to this rule apart from the 2 words I gave, I just don't have any other in mind.

Hmm...I guess that *el* word really depends on dialect. I never say it the way that woman says on the video. For me it's closed. You can say it either way. But pay attention, if the *el *receives a suffix starting with vowel, like, possessive: *elim,* _my hand_, it is *e-lim,* and the e is closed.


----------



## kenki

...and in reality not even so many Turks would bother about the issue...if it is open or closed E and they would pronounce as they wish without paying attention ( and even not knowing the difference) to this very subtle grammatical rule and nobody would say to a Turk or a foreigner who has recently learned Turkish "sorry, wrong pronounciation of the E" so just take it easy and pronounce as you wish!

Good luck!


----------



## RosyIvory

Thank you guys, I guess I'm too intimidated by learning a new language. It's a big thing to do, and even bigger on my own without a plan. That makes me want to ask about each and every little thing that I stop by.


----------



## shafaq

RosyIvory ! I offer you my way of learning Arabic. Of course, you don't take it as a complete language learning  method but as tremendous catalyzer. It will ease learning scarcely anything you want to learn. It called as "passive listening". Here is the full instructions of using it (revised according to the modern times) :
Obtain an MP3 player with mini headset and a pair of cheapest computer speaker on the market. Download various native speakers *voice*(but not music) *clips* (podcasts) in MP3 format and listen...! Just listen ! Don't try to understand. Listen while you walking, working and sleeping (Remember! For that you bought the computer speaker pair! Use it to listen when you sleep). Change the clips after all 3-5 listening. Repeat this way while you need. You will realize the the miracle.
.
As if I hear you are asking  "From where do I find voice clips in MP3 format?". So I indicate broadcasting foundations like *TRT*.


----------



## shiningstar

Bu E meselesini bir süredir izliyorum ve cidden merak ettim. Şu ana kadar Türkçe alfabenin her harfinin tek bir sesi olduğu öğretildi. Dar, yuvarlak, düz, geniş olarak ifade edilenler aslında büyük ve küçük ünlü uyumunun küçük uyumuydu hatırladığım kadarıyla ve kapalı-açık tanımını hiç duymadım. Net olarak hatırlamıyorum ama şöyle bir şey olmalıydı: ı, i dar ve düz; a,e geniş-düz; o, ö yuvarlak -geniş ve u,ü dar-yuvarlak ve bir de kalın ve ince ünlüler arasında istisnai durumlar dışında kalın ve ince ünlülerin aynı kelime içinde birbirlerini takip edemeyeceği kuralı vardı. Ancak bunlar oldukça ince ve Türkçe'yi yeni öğrenmekte olan bir kişi için oldukça ayrıntılı konular.


----------



## Rallino

Türkçe'de her harfin tek bir sesinin olmadığını ben de Türkçe'yi yabancılara öğretmeye başladığımda farkettim.

Türkçe'de: 2 E, 2 L, 2 T var.

Peki kaç tane A var sence? 
2 mi?

Tam 4 tane farklı A var.

1. Normal A: Cam
2. İnce A: Kâr
3. Uzun A: Razı (olmak)
4. Uzun İnce A: Kâfir

4 tane A var, ve biz sadece bir tane aksan kullanıyoruz, ki ona bile adam gibi kural getiremedik. Bir yerde "bu ne *hâl*" şeklinde düzeltme işareti (şapka) ile yazılan kelime başka yerde: "hiç *halim* yok" şeklinde bu işaret olmadan yazılıyor.

Herkes dilimize yabancı kelimelerin girdiğinden şikayetçi. Bence daha dehşet verici bir durumun içindeyiz: Dilimizde daha yazı birliği bile sağlanamadı.

Şapkalar kalktı mı kalkmadı mı tartışması yapılıyor hâlâ; 4 tane farklı A harfimiz, 2 farklı E harfimiz varken tek aksanla idare etmeye çalışıyoruz ve onu da kaldırmaya çalışıyoruz.

Sonra: "Türkçe yazıldığı gibi okunan bir dil." Bu klişe cümleyi hiçbir Türkçe öğrenen kişi doğrulamaz. Çünkü yanlış.

TDK artık bu işlere biraz el atsa hiç fena olmaz diye düşünüyorum.


----------



## shiningstar

Yazı konusunda tam bir keşmekeşlik içinde olduğumuza ben de katılıyorum. Ama söylemeye çalıştığım şey bu değildi. Henüz yeni bir dili öğrenmenin başlangıcında olan birine yazın kültürümüzün ince detaylarını göstermenin, bu kişinin dili öğrenme sürecini yavaşlatacağını düşünüyorum. Ve dediğiniz gibi zaten yazı olarak bile tam bir anlaşma içinde değiliz. Bu nedenle, benim görüşüm ilk etapta doğal bir öğrenme sürecinden geçip cümle yapılarını, fiil çekimlerini, sıfat, zamir gibi cümle yapılarını ve cümleyi nasıl doğru bir şekilde kurabileceklerini öğrensinler. Bahsettiğiniz detaylara kendi insanımız dâhi dikkat göstermezken bunu bir yabancıdan istemek biraz haksızlık olmaz mı sizce de? 

Son bir not, aslında beş tane A sesi ve iki tane de İ sesimiz var. (aciz yazıldığı gibi okunan bir kelime değil örneğin. Burada A uzun ve kalın okunurken ciz'deki İ aslında ince okunur î gibi.) Ancak, sanırım daha kolay anlaşılacakları düşüncesiyle, dar-düz-geniş-yuvarlak olarak adlandırmışız bu sesleri. TDK'ya gelince, kesinlikle karşıyım, şu anda Türkçemizin bu hâle gelmesinin başlıca sorumlusu TDK'nın kendisi. TDK uzun zamandır kurucusunun izinden gitmiyor.)


----------



## Rallino

shiningstar said:


> Henüz yeni bir dili öğrenmenin başlangıcında olan birine yazın kültürümüzün ince detaylarını göstermenin, bu kişinin dili öğrenme sürecini yavaşlatacağını düşünüyorum. Ve dediğiniz gibi zaten yazı olarak bile tam bir anlaşma içinde değiliz. Bu nedenle, benim görüşüm ilk etapta doğal bir öğrenme sürecinden geçip cümle yapılarını, fiil çekimlerini, sıfat, zamir gibi cümle yapılarını ve cümleyi nasıl doğru bir şekilde kurabileceklerini öğrensinler. Bahsettiğiniz detaylara kendi insanımız dâhi dikkat göstermezken bunu bir yabancıdan istemek biraz haksızlık olmaz mı sizce de?



Çok doğru. Ama öğrenen kişi, bu konuyu açan kişi gibi, bilmek isterse, anlatmamak da doğru olmazdı.


----------



## RosyIvory

Thanks Shafaq for sharing this clever idea. I already started on it, beside I found this great site where you can learn lots of languages with the help of native speakers. I'll put a link to it in suggestion page to be there for everyone. 
As for this Turkish conversation, I sense it's about the letters that have more than one sound, am I right?


----------



## shafaq

RosyIvory said:


> Thanks Shafaq for sharing this clever idea. I already started on it, beside I found this great site where you can learn lots of languages with the help of native speakers. I'll put a link to it in suggestion page to be there for everyone.


Here is an other podcast link for BBC which I utilize for that way. Tons of MP3 formatted podcasts in various languages.


RosyIvory said:


> As for this Turkish conversation, I sense it's about the letters that have more than one sound, am I right?


Yes! You are right.


----------



## Black4blue

Bence kâr sözcüğündeki veya benzer sözcüklerdeki a harfini farklı bir ses olarak almak yanlış; çünkü sözcüğü okurken değişiklik a harfinde değil k harfinde oluyor. a harfi diğer sözcüklerle aynı kalınlıkta çıkıyor. Asıl incelen harf k. Ayrıca bir harfin küçük farklılıklarla farklı okunuşları olabilir, her dilde de vardır. Hatta iyice ayrıntıya girersek bir harfin nerdeyse her sözcükte farklı şekilde okunduğu sonucuna da varabiliriz. Bir de şu var: Seslerin okunuşlarını sözcükleri göstererek de anlatmak zor. Mesela "gel" derken ve "geliyorum" derken çıkan e harfleri o kadar farklı ki... "Geliyorum" derken kelimeyi tam gel- de kessek çıkan e harfinin ne kadar kapalı oldığunu görürüz. Oysa "gel" kelimesinde gayet açık.


----------

